# Pre-Purchase opinions sought



## Texatdurango (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm looking to buy a new camera tomorrow.......and would like some opinions from those who are camera savy.

I read Gerry's article on the cover page but it's a couple years old and the cameras mentioned are hard to find or not found at all.  I spent the past few days reading reviews and looking at cameras in a few stores and from what I can tell, the two cameras I have as my finalists are pretty comparable.  My main focus will be taking photos of my pens and other turnings and both the *Panasonic DMC FZ40* and the *Canon Powershot SX-30IS* seem to meet my needs.  Depending on which review you read, the Canon seems to have a slight edge over the Panasonic in image quality.

So...........Whatch think, do any of you have either camera you use for pen photos OR have you researched them and found a better alternative that I have not uncovered?

Both are in the $300 - $400 range and that's the limit I care to spend on a camera so your thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## avbill (Mar 20, 2011)

Canon has in the past been the front runner in the design of the electronics of the digital camera. Their processors are either 1 or 2 in the world.   I have a higher end canon and I would not change it for the world.

Go Canon!    retired photographer


----------



## G1Pens (Mar 20, 2011)

Canon all the way !!


----------



## alphageek (Mar 20, 2011)

The SX30is is an AWESOME camera.... If I could get away with it, I would pick one up as a backup for my SLR.   The FZ40 may be a nice camera too, but the you really can't go wrong with the Canon.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 20, 2011)

Since Nikon has taken to selling Uber price pro level cameras, or cheap point and shoots I'd go with Canon.


----------



## Mack C. (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi George; For what this advice is worth to you; I presently have the Canon Powershot S5 IS. I like it as an easy camera to operate, after spending some time reading the Camera User Gude.
 
I especially like the rotating LED for taking pen pics on a tripod, and the pen is covered in a photo tent. I see the SX 30IS has this feature, which would make it quite appealing to me.
 
Steve's Digicam Reviews: "With a MSRP of US $429.99, this is one of the higher priced compact cameras out there, but it does not come up short on features."


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 20, 2011)

George:
When given a choice between buying similar cameras, at similar prices from either a company whose main business came from cameras and optics, or an electronics company that also makes cameras, I would choose the camera company everytime.

I am a Nikon and Hasselblad fan, but I do have experience with Canon. Their optics are a very good quality and their customer service is geared toward helping camera users, not generic electronics users. Canon is geared to keep their users happy and buying their brand. Companies that make hundreds of "non specific" consumer products, not so much.

The only issues I have ever had with Canon point and shoot cameras is that they never seemed to get very much "mileage" from their batteries. This doesn't even sound like it would be a concern for you.

In short, I believe that Canon will "take better care of you" and offer a product that will be useable and serviceable for a longer period of time. NOTHING is more infuriating to me than buying today's greatest technology and find that it is no longer supported 18 months later.

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## BKelley (Mar 20, 2011)

Today everyone makes a good camera.  It is mostly a matter of personel choice.  I am using an Olympus SP-510UZ.  It has given me good service and can make better pictures than I am capable of. (it is smarter than me)  I don't believe it is on the market now, but e-bay has a few and the price is right.

Ben


----------



## terryf (Mar 20, 2011)

sx30 hands down 8 days of the week!


----------



## DurocShark (Mar 20, 2011)

My only 2 requirements would be which one can remotely control a flash and which have easy to use manual exposure settings (aperture / shutter speed)? Ideally it would have a PC socket as it's the most flexible. But IR or other triggers would work too. 

Lots of P&S cameras have those features, so your front runners probably have those as well. 

When you see two cameras with similar features, head for the store and start playing with them. Which one is easiest to use when not in Auto mode? Which one feels good in your hand?


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I think after reading the comments here as well as surfing the web for a few hours, I'll get the Canon Powershot SX-30IS!

While surfing, I also ran across a neat site and thought it might interest a few others.

http://www.digital-photography-school.com/how-to-make-a-inexpensive-light-tent

I had one of those el-cheapo Walmart light tents but can't find it since the move so it's time to make another tent.  I'm off to Lowes to get some "daylight" bulbs and some cardboard! I bought an Oneida Dust Deputy yesterday and now know what to do with the box it came in! :biggrin:


----------



## wb7whi (Mar 20, 2011)

Up here in Spokane Wa best buy has the canon for $360 and change. I have the SX10IS and used to think it was all you could want in a pnp until the 30IS came out. I WANT!


----------

